# My new Bianchi 2009 928 Mono-Q - Advice needed!



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all, 
I just took delivery of a NOS 2009 Bianchi 928 Carbon Frame in Celeste. 

I will post a link shortly.

It has no headset fitted and I need help to work out what kind of headset I need to buy. I can see that the fork will need a crown race and the head tube has cups on each end. 

Does anyone have a model number and/or brand that will fit this frame? FSA or Campagnolo? 

Thanks for any help. 

Rob 

Sydney AU


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

*photo*

Here's a quick pic I took a min ago. 

iPhone pic not so clear, best I can do for now since I can't yet post a url 

View attachment 238286


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

can't help with your question, but man that is a beautiful frame!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice, good luck with the build.


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

jmitro said:


> can't help with your question, but man that is a beautiful frame!


Thanks mate. I would have preferred it in white but got a crazy deal and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

hey mate... did you purchase this on eBay? and i assume your use of "mate" means you're 'strayen?

looking at the bianchi website the 2009 mono q's came stock with a FSA Orbit CE Plus headset, yet any integrated headset should work
Orbit CE Plus


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

KM1.8T said:


> Nice, good luck with the build.


Thanks. I'll be transferring most of the components from my old bike. A mix of Sram Red and Force with new Carbon 3T bars and seat post. 

Could be a few weeks till I get the correct headset, front derailleur clamp, seat clamp, seat post etc.


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> hey mate... did you purchase this on eBay? and i assume your use of "mate" means you're 'strayen?


You assume right. 

Yes got it on eBay.


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

The seller on ebay.com.au has already sold 6 or 7 of these and still has a 55 in celeste listed.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

yeah - i picked up one of the 55cms in celeste. i received it friday and about to unpack it! what build-up will you use?


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> yeah - i picked up one of the 55cms in celeste. i received it friday and about to unpack it! what build-up will you use?


I want a 53 in white, but alas not be.

Nice job. I initially thought that it could be a scam but was pleasantly surprised when it showed up. 

I've got a mix of Sram Red and Force, 3T Team stem, bars and Seatpost. Selle Italia SLR Team in white . Wheels are Dura Ace C24 7900s and I have a PowerTap wheel as well. 

And you?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

i too was concerned yet it turned out ok, right?!

i can't decide between record or super record, yet leaning towards record as i can't justify the cost for super record (nor need, yet i don't need record either). and thinking either a pair of eurus or neutrons... similar bar/stem yet thinking pro not team as i don't want a carbon combination.

did you get your headset sorted?


----------

